# i own a R34 skyline gt. im trying to fix my central locking.... anyone know about it?



## R34SRULE (Jan 11, 2005)

hi every one... i thought i would show my car as i like to share taste lol.... its a 99' nissan skyline gt. 2.5 rear wheel drive. i have just bought this car and i am having problems with the central locking.when i press the central locking button on the door the other side locks and the drivers does not. also the window does not wind up on the passengers side by using the controls on the drivers door... if any one has experienced this or knows about it i would love to hear from you ... also can u put vtec controllers on the neo engine?
thanks


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

ummmmmmmmm.........pics would help chief


----------



## R34SRULE (Jan 11, 2005)

*yeah , how do you do it??*

lol they probaly would .... hey do you know how to upload pics to this??? i got heaps but dont know how to do it... if you could help i will show the beast lol .. cheers mate




91sentra said:


> ummmmmmmmm.........pics would help chief


----------

